# Special Fall pricing on Little Jon String Making Equipment



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Here is a close up of the the swing arm assembly and thetensioning unit with winder. The swing arm assembly is rotated 90 degrees for doing loop servings.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Those changes on the string jig look very good ..


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

do you have any left in stock, i need another jig kit.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

Deezlin said:


> Here is a close up of the the swing arm assembly and thetensioning unit with winder. The swing arm assembly is rotated 90 degrees for doing loop servings.


I am not a string maker but this looks to be top quality


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Do you sell just the stretcher, winder?


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Green River said:


> Do you sell just the stretcher, winder?


I generally do not sell the stretcher by itself. The reason being that most swing arm assemblies are not strong enough to handle the tension from the stretcher. The winder I will sell seperately, but you have to get the same center about the rail as the Little Jon jig does.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Deezlin said:


> I generally do not sell the stretcher by itself. The reason being that most swing arm assemblies are not strong enough to handle the tension from the stretcher. The winder I will sell seperately, but you have to get the same center about the rail as the Little Jon jig does.


How much?


----------



## rockinbowhunter (Jul 26, 2007)

I need another stretcher or 5 but I do not want the swing arm.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Folks

this is a great price for these, mine has served me well and has never failed...Bump for a great outfit


----------



## WildmanSC (Sep 25, 2003)

Deezlin,

Have you received my MO for the Jig Swing Arm and Tensioner and for the ratchets?

Thanks!

Bill


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## archeryman2009 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Deezlin i have your jig already and i am planning on getting the server. Have you ever did a server with foot controls instead of the drill?


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

archeryman2009 said:


> Hey Deezlin i have your jig already and i am planning on getting the server. Have you ever did a server with foot controls instead of the drill?


No, I do not offer a foot control. You can buy a unit and plug the drill into it. Since you are not intereacting with the machine as you do with a wane on the Apple winder I have never seen a reason to use a foot switch. Besides, it would be another item to raise the price of the unit and warranty.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

We are currently on back orders for winders.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

We still have jigs in stock.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

For those of you that may be on the fence about building your own, I just want to tell you that I bought Deezlin's set-up a few years ago and I couldn't be happier with it. Following the included instructions my very second ( and eveyone afterwards) came out perfect. The first one would have been perfect except that I can't counts very well and made a 40 strand string. They say you live and you learn. Seems I live way too much and learn way to little.

I was absolutely amazed that right from the git-go I built strings that had no peep rotation and were stable for the llife of the string.

Jump right in, the string building is fine.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

bbjavelin, thanks for the plug. Folks this is an expensive jig, but it is designed t give you many years of trouble free service. I was a machine designer before I started making these jigs. I wanted a jig I could make a perfect string for everytime and also to be able to duplicate that string. This jig and my techinques of making a string eliminates many time variables.


----------



## rhythmz (Jan 10, 2010)

Deezlin,

I love the design of your jig. Hhowever, starting out with making my own strings makes it still a bit pricey so I'll have to save up for it but it sure looks like it makes the job easier and more consistent. You will definately be hearing from me soon with an order....


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

rhythmz said:


> Deezlin,
> 
> I love the design of your jig. Hhowever, starting out with making my own strings makes it still a bit pricey so I'll have to save up for it but it sure looks like it makes the job easier and more consistent. You will definately be hearing from me soon with an order....


I well understand budgetary constraints. In my "golden years" (really more like lead) I've come to believe that value is more important than perceived savings. I've got an entire spare bedroom of stuff that I bought trying to save a few bucks only to find out that if I'd have bought quality I'd have only needed to buy once. For example, I'm sure I've bought at least a dozen fletching jigs. Releases? Probably another dozen or so, 'till I found the "right" one. Over and over I've done this. 

I'm certainly not suggesting you bust the budget on a string jig. Not being critical here, but, but in my opinion you'd be better off scrimping a little here and there and starting with a quality jig. It would be frustrating to use a jig that kept you from building a quality string of today's expensive materials. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## unclejane (Jul 22, 2012)

Does your DVD show how to make strings on a 3-post jig by any chance? I've taught myself only how to do them on a 4-post. 
I also have a DIY jig, but it has some limitations that look like they're addressed with yours - mainly being able to apply tension to the string after it's wound around the posts, so you can do the end servings under stress. On mine I don't have any control over that other than just lots of tension on the strands as I wind them around the posts.
I may start doing strings for others than just myself and I'd want to upgrade to a better jig to do that...

LS


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

unclejane said:


> Does your DVD show how to make strings on a 3-post jig by any chance? I've taught myself only how to do them on a 4-post.
> I also have a DIY jig, but it has some limitations that look like they're addressed with yours - mainly being able to apply tension to the string after it's wound around the posts, so you can do the end servings under stress. On mine I don't have any control over that other than just lots of tension on the strands as I wind them around the posts.
> I may start doing strings for others than just myself and I'd want to upgrade to a better jig to do that...
> 
> LS


The DVD shows making strings on the Little Jon bowstring jig. It is a three post jig.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

If you caught me when i had the money, i would have loved to jump on this!


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

lil john is the best jig on the market you can tension and twist on this jig and never have to move the string i love mine and dezzelin is great guy to deal with too


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Give me a few months


----------



## retribution (Jul 10, 2011)

Got the jig on the way..deezlin is super cool fella and extremely knowledgeable and helpfull ..i was just gonna save cash and build my own jig,till i talked with him..he never tried saleing me anything (which was a comfort)but took nearly an hour of his time to explain to some techniques,which matierials work best,and build process do's and donts.he also explained the ups and downs of lesser equipment and corner cutting in general with string making which is what led me to my purchase..your not just getting professional equipment,but professional service and advice aswell!well worth the money,and im extremely excited for my jig to arrive..thank you deezlin for your super great help!


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I am currently building up jigs and shipping ASAP. I will have all back orders on jigs completed this week. Winder are in transit. Back orders will be shipped ASAP. I am guessing around the end of next week all winders will be shipped.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

We have jigs and winders in stock now. The price of these may increase after the first of the year. So, I would order ASAP.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## 1bigndarcher (Nov 2, 2011)

Great setup and phil is a great guy !:thumbs_up


----------



## snix0 (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks Good!


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

See this thread for latest pricing http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1942859


----------

